# BEWARE - NOT NICE PIC - Coyotes strike sheep



## Royd Wood (Jul 19, 2012)

Because of the drought I have had to move the Galloway cattle herd away from the farm which for years they have protected the sheep from coy attacks. So last night we got our first hit on a 4 month old lamb 
This is war and the next pic will be of dead coys


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 19, 2012)

Those coys are nasty little buggers.

looking forward to the next set of pic.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 19, 2012)

Ughh, I'm so sorry. Hopefully you can trap and shoot these coyotes soon before they kill any more lambs.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jul 19, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Ughh, I'm so sorry. Hopefully you can trap and shoot these coyotes soon before they kill any more lambs.


No sleep for me until the coys are dead - so many about though. The remains are out there still and a lead slinger is in hiding - my shift shortly


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 19, 2012)

Good luck getting the coyotes.


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry.  I hope you get them.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh man, I'm sorry.  That's terrible.


----------



## manybirds (Jul 19, 2012)

wow they really cleaned that carcass up didn't they! poor sheep hope you get all your coys


----------



## RemudaOne (Jul 19, 2012)

Hope you get them Royd. How many pounds would you say that lamb weighed?


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 19, 2012)

So sorry!  I hope you get them...


----------



## elevan (Jul 19, 2012)

Ugh.  I'm sorry for the loss and hope you're able to deal with the coyotes in a timely manner.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jul 19, 2012)

He's a crafty coy - a big dog coy - plenty to aim for - think he's getting hungry again - just want him before dark


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 19, 2012)

Good luck!!!!  Really hope you get it/them...that is just awful and I'm so sorry about your lamb 

We hear coyotes at each lamb birth, and of course each lamb is usually born at night...have big lights on in the area and we have parked our minivan with doors open, dressed warmly, and waited with a loaded rifle.  None came, but the sound of so many was not a good thing.  Then all quiet again until the next lambing...I hate those things!


----------



## Royd Wood (Jul 20, 2012)

Darkness came and he didn't show - crafty devils arnt they, he knew I was lurking around so left him my calling card which he took gladly during the night along with the rib cage, I must say what an impressive job he did at cleaning up his mess. Just the fleece left - thats it - nothing else.
Going down for a walk in the bush as I have a rough idea of where he beds down. All my remaining sheep and lambs are there this morning along with the 7 Galloways I penned in the field with and the 2 horses in the next field.


----------



## bigshawn (Jul 21, 2012)

I hope you get emm!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Jul 22, 2012)

do you run guard dogs with your sheep??


----------



## Royd Wood (Jul 22, 2012)

No dogs - Normally Galloway cattle but because of the drought they are 4 hours north


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Jul 22, 2012)

Ah, I see..I dont keep my sheep without something to watch them..Ive lost a lamb too..to a bobcat..but I dont take chances.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jul 22, 2012)

TexasShepherdess said:
			
		

> Ah, I see..I dont keep my sheep without something to watch them..Ive lost a lamb too..to a bobcat..but I dont take chances.


what few Galloways we have left here are hanging round the feeder as we have no grass - the sheep will tend to wander hoping to find a blade or two. I got the killer coy but plenty more around and sheep are penned in


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 22, 2012)

You got it????  I've been watching this thread and hoping you'd get that coy!!!!  Good job...did you get it at night?  

Hope you don't lose anymore....as I said before...I hate those things and I'm not too happy with coons near our chickens either...

Wish I could share some of the rain with you that we've had here lately...came just in time for the pastures and farmer's crops...whew!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Jul 23, 2012)

Glad you got him..I am not above getting a coyote or anything thats causing trouble for my stock..but weve been lucky in the sense the dogs have detered everything,..including human "predators (theives)..
Ive kept my goats with my cattle, but saw the same issue you have..they tend to wander from each other..the dogs go with the sheep.


----------



## Rvrfshr (Aug 8, 2012)

A suggestion for baiting coys, especially during lambing;  Hang a chicken quarter from a branch about 4 feet off the ground using 60lb monofilament line and a shark hook.  Set 4 or more of these traps near your sheep pens.  Take precautions not to put your scent on the tree limbs, line, hook & bait.  If you age your bait in the sun for a day or two the scent will draw them in more quickly.


_Warn your neighbors who have dogs that you are setting coy traps on your property and that they should maintain control of their pets._


----------

